# Bynum to miss 8 weeks with knee injury



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I thought this should definitely get a thread of its own...I really don't know what to make of what happened...it looked like it could be serious as he was helped by teammates off the court and couldn't walk...it was his left leg, for those that missed it...Staples Center was in complete silence when it happened...this is what happened to us last year at around the same time...

For the love of God, please let Andrew Bynum be okay! 

:gopray::gopray::gopray:


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*

My god this sucks... I just got home and heard about it. I really really hope it's not season ending.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*

it was so slight, the injury didn't even seem that bad really..

if something like that is going to keep him out for more than 2-4 weeks, i think he's going to be injury plagued all his career.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*

They just said that it's a sprain, the x-rays were negative, and he's going to have an MRI tomorrow morning.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*

no actually i think they said they hope it's a sprain, x-rays were negative, and there will be an MRI tomorrow morning..

plus that he's in a lot of pain.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*

They just gave the update. Xrays negative, tomorrow morning he's having an MRI, but they said he's in a lot of pain which is not a good sign, so I'm expecting at least 4 weeks out for Drew, this truly sucks.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*



afobisme said:


> no actually i think they said they hope it's a sprain, x-rays were negative, and there will be an MRI tomorrow morning..
> 
> plus that he's in a lot of pain.


You're right...I forgot to add in that they hope it's a sprain...

All I know is that this ****ing sucks bad.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*

And so it begins.....


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*

We need to pray it's a MCL injury which means 2-3 months, rather then an ACL injury which is the season.

I don't think we can be lucky enough to have it be only a month.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*

It just makes me sick that this has to happen at the worst possible time. Bynum makes us so much better. Still very greatful for the win.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*

My guess is anywhere from 4-6 weeks.

Hope he gets better though, this is a really important season for the Lakers (obviously to contend but in the big scheme of things as well).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> It just makes me sick that this has to happen at the worst possible time. Bynum makes us so much better. Still very greatful for the win.


*Grateful

And it makes me sick as well. What are the odds that this injury comes when we're sitting at 25-11, which is around the same time that we started getting injured last season. Unbelievable.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*

Worst case: a significant tear (a la Stoudemire, a la Livingston, a la Krstic)

Best case: sprained knee/hyperextension


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*

On the post-game show, they said that the preliminary diagnosis is a sprain, but they'll know for sure tomorrow.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*

It looked like he stepped on Lamar Odom's foot. Hopefully, it's not serious. However, never fear...Kwame is here. If Bynum is out for any length of time, maybe Kwame will practice uncontested two-handed dunks...along with layups and FTs.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*



ceejaynj said:


> If Bynum is out for any length of time, maybe Kwame will practice uncontested two-handed dunks...along with layups and FTs.


:lol:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*

The big thing is if it a full or partial tear of ligaments. On Tivo slo mo it looked like he stepped on the toe of someones foot,that person then slide his foot out which in turn made Bynums foot go sideways putting strain to the inside of his knee. I really think his season might be over, its just a matter of partial tear/rehab of full tear/surgery. Best case scenario is that it was like Kwame's and he can be back in 6 weeks.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*



DaRizzle said:


> The big thing is if it a full or partial tear of ligaments. On Tivo slo mo it looked like he stepped on the toe of someones foot,that person then slide his foot out which in turn made Bynums foot go sideways putting strain to the inside of his knee. I really think his season might be over, its just a matter of partial tear/rehab of full tear/surgery. Best case scenario is that it was like Kwame's and he can be back in 6 weeks.


It was Odom's foot that he landed on.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*

That sucks for the Lakers. Bad. Wait till we hear more on it, but I hope this doesnt set him back far...hes quite a player.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*

They just interviewed Bynum, and he said it's not as bad as he first thought. He said he can put weight on it and move it left and right, but it hurts when he takes a step forward. He thinks he'll be fine, but he'll find out for sure tomorrow morning when he has the MRI.

That makes me feel soooooo relieved.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*

bynum just said that when he put Ice on it, It felt alot better. Doesn't sound like a tear to me


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*

Drew just said it's not that bad, it does not hurt when he moves side to side only forward


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*



onelakerfan said:


> Drew just said it's not that bad, it does not hurt when he moves side to side only forward


never mind that does sound like slight tear


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*



The One said:


> never mind that does sound like slight tear


Yea it really does seem like a tear now.. Not a sprain.. doubt its a full tear though.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*

Man I feel sick about this, I still fear despite what he said that after the MRI's or wakes in the morning the news could turn worse.

We need some luck. 

Kobe seems really down about it like damn. 

Really took the air out of the place.

Hopefully he only misses a few games.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*

It could just be hyperextended. However, that weakens the cartiledge in the knee and could lead to him having to wear a brace or something on the knee for extra support. I hope it does not lead to him being injury-prone. I suffered that injury playing high school hoops and, to this day, still have to wear a knee brace...and it still bothers me 20 years later!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*



jazzy1 said:


> Hopefully he only misses a few games.


Not a chance in hell...I wish I was wrong


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*

funny how everybody plays doctor when.. they aren't.

the injury didn't look that bad, so who knows how long he will be out? why is everyone assuming the worst?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*



afobisme said:


> funny how everybody plays doctor when.. they aren't.
> 
> the injury didn't look that bad, so who knows how long he will be out? why is everyone assuming the worst?


Because we have bad luck when it comes to injuries.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*



Eternal said:


> Because we have bad luck when it comes to injuries.


i don't consider it bad luck. injuries are part of the game.

kobe, our best player, is hardly ever injured (or more like.. he hardly ever sits out). lamar, in his first 3 seasons with us, averaged 66/82.. and yet everyone's saying he's so injury prone. missing 16 games a season isn't that bad really.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*



afobisme said:


> funny how everybody plays doctor when they aren't.
> 
> the injury didn't look that bad


Define ironic.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*

i said it didn't look that bad, i didn't come up with a diagnosis (IE: he's out at least 6 weeks omg). it didn't look that bad as in it may be bad, or it may not.. 

even if i did, at least it's better than saying "omg he's done for, run for the hills!"

there are a lot of misconceptions about players and injuries. i remember a lot of people saying how yao is injury prone.. well look at his track record. 3 good years, 2 bad ones. not necessarily injury prone http://www.nba.com/playerfile/yao_ming/career_stats.html


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*

lol...im just giving you a hard time, you made it too easy


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*

OK, well it's good that he doesn't think it's that bad.

Remember guys...not all tears and slight tears are devestating. One example I would give to back that up is the man I worship on the football field...Adrian Peterson.

The guy had some tears in his knee but was only out 2 weeks, came back against the Lions and ran for 116yds and 2TDs.

Let's just hope that the MRI doesn't show anything too disturbing and that Drew has a chance at getting back on the court relatively soon.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Remember guys...not all tears and slight tears are devestating. One example I would give to back that up is the man I worship on the football field...Adrian Peterson.


Very true..that gives me hope. That was impossible in my mind before I saw it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*



> "I feel all right," he said, walking under his own power, although limping slightly, with a brace on his left leg while personal trainer Sean Zarzana carried a pair of crutches.
> 
> "It's on the top of the kneecap, and a little on the right," Bynum said. "I was pretty scared. But the X-rays were negative. I never heard a pop. Just when I bend it, it hurts. I'm feeling fine, it's not as bad as I thought. I put ice on it, and it felt better right away."


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=280113013


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*

Its his his left knee thats hurt so by the description of where the pain is it sounds like an MCL injury. If it is, hes pretty lucky because most MCL injuries dont require surgery. He said it didnt pop so maybe thats a good indicator that its just a sprain. I tore my MCL in April of last year and sounded like crunching a paper bag in your hands. i was back on the court in like 3-4 months. Obviously its different for Bynum because hes a professional athlete with the best medical care available. Hopefully he wont be out more than a month or so.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*

Yeah, I don't know what everyone is stressing about here, it didn't look bad at all on the replay. His reaction was what looked bad. But if he's able to put pressure on it and assuming the MRI comes back with a hyperextension (which would be great) or even just a grade 1 tear in his MCL (which is above and to the right of the knee cap somewhat), he shouldn't be out as long as LO was last season. LO missed 26 games with his MCL injury, but I'm guessing Bynum is tougher, a better healer, and that his injury isn't as bad. Honestly doesn't sound like it'll be more than 2-3 weeks. Still sucks though because we have a brutal road trip in exactly 2-3 weeks.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*

Does Bynum wear an ankle brace? 

He rolled his *ankle*, stepping on Lamar Odom's foot, but went down holding his knee. I just figured he was wearing a brace, and the knee wound up taking the brunt of it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*

I don't think he wears an ankle brace, or if he does, I've never heard it mentioned before.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*



afobisme said:


> i don't consider it bad luck. injuries are part of the game.
> 
> kobe, our best player, is hardly ever injured (or more like.. he hardly ever sits out). lamar, in his first 3 seasons with us, averaged 66/82.. and yet everyone's saying he's so injury prone. missing 16 games a season isn't that bad really.


Injuries are part of the game yes, but the past couple of years we had more then our share of injuries. 3/5 of our starting lineup was injured during the playoffs.

Missing 16 games is slightly below average, but your not considering how many of those games he did play where he was injured pretty badly, and then the games where he's trying to get back in the flow of things.

The games he played at the end of last season he just dogged it out so the team would have a playoff chance.

It's good to hear what Bynum had to say after the game. Let's just not hope it's season ending, and will allow him enough time to get back in the flow of things when/if he comes back.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*

I hope Bynum is all right.

As a Blazer Fan, I know what it's like to lose your promising big man and it really sucks. And although I hate the laker (as any Blazer fan should) I hate seeing a young talented player go down. And besides, I don't want any excuses when we beat you. 

Heres hoping the best for Bynum.


----------



## Maddocks (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*

he will be fine, hes still young and thought he didnt put any weight on it for TV he did say he could in the locker room. and how he didnt hear a pop or feel a pop.

2-3 weeks tops. no worries.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*



Eternal said:


> Injuries are part of the game yes, but the past couple of years we had more then our share of injuries. 3/5 of our starting lineup was injured during the playoffs.
> 
> Missing 16 games is slightly below average, but your not considering how many of those games he did play where he was injured pretty badly, and then the games where he's trying to get back in the flow of things.
> 
> ...


04-05 kobe and lamar were out for the last 15 games or so i believe. no one was injured that year for the playoffs, because we didn't make it. even if we were healthy, we might not have even made it.. that's how bad we were. that's not to even mention that we got the 10th pick for "you know who" because of those 2 injuries.

05-06 i don't remember us going into the playoffs plauged by injuries. we were going in on a high, winning a bunch of games towards the end.

06-07 i think we went in with lamar having an injured shoulder, but all of our guys started were intact. they may have been hurt, but isn't that just normal? as long as they're able to play on a competitive level out there, i think that's "healthy" enough.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*

Lets just hope for the best.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*

Lets just hope he will only be out 2-3 weeks, ther is no way Lakers are better with out him, we need this guy back asap. This is frustrating :thumbdown:


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*

We're done for!....naw, it honestly didn't look that bad and Bynum seems confident that it's no big, hopefully he's right


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*

I wouldn't mind trying Turiaf at center over Kwame just to see how he does in the interim


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*



KennethTo said:


> I wouldn't mind trying Turiaf at center over Kwame just to see how he does in the interim


It would be nice if Turiaf was normal. He has not been right since the injury he had at the beginning of the year. His height and foul-prone nature is a huge problem for the Lakers, so much so that Phil had to have Kwame finish the last nights game uke:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*

yeah ronny fouls a lot.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*

What also makes this injury a huge mess of suck is that the Lakers have a stretch were the play 11 out of 13 games on the road.
The Only way the Lakers will be fine on the road is if Fisher and Kobe play out of their minds because it has gotten to a point were we can't trust Walton and Odom any more at lifting the team.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*

lamar can step up, im just not sure he will.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*



afobisme said:


> *im just not sure he will*.


If you can say that then Odom is definitely not reliable right now.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*

By Mike Bresnahan, Los Angeles Times Staff Writer January 14, 2008 

'.....Jackson said. "We do know that *Andrew's had a knee problem in the past* when he was a kid....."....'

****!!!!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*

KB_For_Prez @ CL is a friend of Bynum's and talked to him:

"Yeah (the MRI) is at 10 as stated but i just got off the phone with him and he says that His knee is soar but he can walk on it and move it just fine! He hopes to be out there soon and he probably will miss a few games for procautionary reasons.

He sounded very confident but also shaken and rattled! I could tell he was scared."


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*



Sean said:


> KB_For_Prez @ CL is a friend of Bynum's and talked to him:
> 
> "Yeah (the MRI) is at 10 as stated but i just got off the phone with him and he says that His knee is soar but he can walk on it and move it just fine! He hopes to be out there soon and he probably will miss a few games for procautionary reasons.
> 
> He sounded very confident but also shaken and rattled! I could tell he was scared."


If this is true then its good news.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*



Sean said:


> KB_For_Prez @ CL is a friend of Bynum's and talked to him:
> 
> "Yeah (the MRI) is at 10 as stated but i just got off the phone with him and he says that His knee is soar but he can walk on it and move it just fine! He hopes to be out there soon and he probably will miss a few games for procautionary reasons.
> 
> He sounded very confident but also shaken and rattled! I could tell he was scared."


:yay::clap2::yay:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*



The One said:


> If you can say that then Odom is definitely not reliable right now.


he steps up for us during the playoffs. and yeah, he's not really that reliable, but i think he's going to try and step it up because he knows he has to now.

does everyone feel stupid for assuming that it might be 2 months to a year now? come on now, you can't panic like that. if we were on an NBA and panicked like that, we'd be a one of those teams that win 10 games a year.

oh and i think andrew might be timid when he comes back, he seemed a little shaken/afraid. not of the pain or anything, but having to sit out when he's improving so fast. he sort of has that mentality, but it seems like he can learn how to fight through it (unlike kwame)


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*

Im going to withold any judgement until I hear a report from a doctor. . . not Bynum's friend. Any way you slice it this sucks. Lets just hope for the best case scenario.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*



The One said:


> :yay::clap2::yay:


u really believe that fool is bynum's friend?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*

Yes.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*

My guess is that he's out a couple weeks.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*



Rawse said:


> My guess is that he's out a couple weeks.


btw, are you bitter about the no call last night? i would be.. if it happened to the lakers.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*

From CL, will be public soon:

Not career ending not season ending. He will be out 4-8 week and NO LIGAMENT damage or surgery needed.

Edit: No cartilage damage either


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*

That's still a long ****ing time. Not trying to be negative, but he will not come back top of the line. I just hope Kobe can keep us afloat that long. I hope this doesn't become eerily similar to last season.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*



afobisme said:


> btw, are you bitter about the no call last night? i would be.. if it happened to the lakers.


Despite the BS, Navarro missed two free throws. Memphis has been choking late in close games all year.

EDIT: Holy crap, at least a month on Bynum...?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*



Sean said:


> From CL, will be public soon:
> 
> Not career ending not season ending. He will be out 4-8 week and NO LIGAMENT damage or surgery needed.
> 
> Edit: No cartilage damage either


^ Well then it's absolute BS. There is no such injury where the recovery time is 1-2 months if there is no ligament damage, no cartilage damage, and no surgery needed. Hell, there are _surgeries_ that have recovery times of 4-8 weeks. Plus, it's ClubLakers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*



The One said:


> By Mike Bresnahan, Los Angeles Times Staff Writer January 14, 2008
> 
> '.....Jackson said. "We do know that *Andrew's had a knee problem in the past* when he was a kid....."....'
> 
> ****!!!!


The knee problem that Andrew had when he was younger was with his right knee. Last night, he injured his left knee.

I really hope it's not seriously going to be 4-8 weeks for him.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*



EHL said:


> ^ Well then it's absolute BS. There is no such injury where the recovery time is 1-2 months if there is no ligament damage, no cartilage damage, and no surgery needed. Hell, there are _surgeries_ that have recovery times of 4-8 weeks. Plus, it's ClubLakers.


It's something to do with the patella tendon or meniscus. I think everyone is being cautious. We'll know more once the Lakers release their official statement.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*



EHL; said:


> ^ Well then it's absolute BS. There is no such injury where the recovery time is 1-2 months if there is no ligament damage, no cartilage damage, and no surgery needed. Hell, there are _surgeries_ that have recovery times of 4-8 weeks. Plus, it's ClubLakers.


that guy at CL works at the clinic where the lakers do their physicals and what not. he broke the ariza trade when everyone said the numbers didn't match up b/c ariza did his physical there before the trade was finalized.

but, yeah, there is usually more BS over there than legit info.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*

That's not fully true. Yes, he knew about the Ariza deal, but he says that he does not work at the Lakers dr. office.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*

Agent: Bynum to miss 8 weeks with knee injury

Andrew Bynum, a key factor in the Los Angeles Lakers' 25-11 start to the season, will miss eight weeks with what his agent says is a subluxation of his left kneecap.

David Lee told ESPN The Magazine's Sam Alipour that Bynum will not need surgery. Bynum, who had an MRI on Monday, will begin rehabiliation immediately, Lee said.

"He's already focusing on his rehab," Lee said Monday.

Bynum injured his knee early in the third quarter of Sunday night's 100-99 victory over the Memphis Grizzlies. A subluxation occurs when the kneecap is pulled toward the outside of the knee.

"It was pretty scary because it felt like my knee twisted all around. Luckily I'm all right," Bynum, who was wearing a heavy brace after the game, told The Los Angeles Times.

"I didn't hear any pops. I'm able to put weight on it and it doesn't really hurt. Just when I bend it, it hurts."

Sam Alipour is a contributing writer to ESPN The Magazine.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3196420


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*

****... well lets hope his rehab goes well and he can make a speedy recovery.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*

Out two months, wow.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*

say bye bye to MIP player award


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*

This ****ing sucks...we're going to need everyone else to step it up a notch...Kwame Brown needs to do SOMETHING productive on offense...anything...


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*

no!!! I really thought he would only miss about one week, the seattle game and the phoenix game. this is absolutely terrible news to hear! 8 weeks!! luckily we still have a guy by the name of Kobe.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*

Looks like he wont be back till March.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Well that sucks


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

On Lakers.com, they're saying that the 8 weeks is minimum...

I wish him the best in the recovery, and hopefully when he gets back, we'll still be near the top of the West, and then he can help us throughout the playoffs.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

This sucks big time... but it's what I expected after seeing the injury yesterday. We'll need everyone to step up now.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

It will be longer than 8 weeks....the 4-8 weeks is the diagnosis they give when someone is gonna be ****ed for a long time.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The Lakers are deep enough so I am not worried, this is basically same as Last year Healthy team plus Ariza, so we should be fine.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I hate to say this, but I think somebody will eventually if I don't, so I'll just say it nevertheless: Here goes the season. But it was ****ing sweet while it lasted! 1/2 games behind the #1 in the West and riding a 6-game winning streak with some nice chemistry developing. Who would've thought it'd be like that in friggin January... I know I didn't. Then again, I also had no idea I'd consider losing Bynum as a something that would end the season for the Lakers.

Get well soon Andrew! (and I hope I've antijinxed it or something, because I want the Lakers to win at a similar pace so badly)

cheers


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We really need to look into acquiring a cheap bigman. Turiaf is not going to be able to handle being the primary backup at the 5.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

God damnit, this just sucks. I'm not really worried about us in the playoffs, as long as Andrew can come back at 100% and play like he was. However, this turns us into a 6-8 seed team right now, and it could really screw up the record we have when Andrew comes back. He's going to miss the entire 9-game road trip along with another month after that. That's about 28 games, so if we can go slightly above .500 during that time, it would be a great success. We should have Mihm back for that big road trip, and he is really going to have to step it up.

Nonetheless, now is the time to make a trade.

Radmanovic, Sasha and draft picks need to be sent out for a big man ASAP. If we can do something like Kwame, Radmanovic, Crittenton and a first round pick for JO...I'd do it just to save this season because really, it's about more than just this season.

The fact is that we are now basically as good as we were last season, and that drastically affects the whole Kobe situation.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Ugh, a subluxation isn't good. That means his kneecap probably shifted around, especially from the sounds of the bone bruise part. Wonderful. 

If Bynum can get injured that easily, I'm afraid the dude isn't fit to be a franchise player like some here have hoped after Kobe is gone. I hope it was just a freak accident, but seriously, that's a pretty weak way to get injured. Crap.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*



EHL said:


> ^ Well then it's absolute BS. There is no such injury where the recovery time is 1-2 months if there is no ligament damage, no cartilage damage, and no surgery needed. Hell, there are _surgeries_ that have recovery times of 4-8 weeks. Plus, it's ClubLakers.


Well, looks like you were wrong buddy...it was an injury to his kneecap.

If it's 4 weeks, we don't need to make any moves. If it's 8 weeks...it's trading time.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

The day the music died...:jam:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I was speachless when he went down grasping his knee. Wishing him the best on his recovery.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Same injury Jason Campbell of the Redskins had here in DC. In about 2 weeks the knee feels alot better so I expect Bynum to get back before the 8 weeks. 

We're just snakebit , last season Kwame, LO and Walton go down derailing our season now this, with Kwame's fragile state how long will it be before he goes down is the question and then that throws us completely into a flux. 

Turiaf isn't the most durable either so we could be in real trouble. 

Gotta make a hard run at Cwebb now.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

That knee is definitely swollen.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

holy crap! It looks horrible in that pic


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I am concerned about the long term health of his knee. But for the season, I am not that concerned. Maybe I am optimistic but I think we can win 60 to 70% of our games that Bynum isn't in. When everyone was healthy, we did pretty well last year with bynum not really producing (and we didn't have a defensive stopper in Ariza, or an improved farmer, or a bench spark in Critt)


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

This is like deja Vu 

Luckily I do think we are in better shape to handle a setback this year. It doesnt make it any easier to swallow especially since the Lakers were playing such an elite level of basketball.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

**** **** **** **** **** **** piece o ****ing ****balls...thats about as close as I can come to describing the way I feel right now.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

No more blaming injuries. Everybody needs to elevate their play from Kobe to Coby. Suck it up team!!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Argh!!!! Here is hoping Mihm comes back ready after his shock therapy or whatever the hell he got. When is he due back again?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Argh!!!! Here is hoping Mihm comes back ready after his shock therapy or whatever the hell he got. When is he due back again?



The Lakers were already thin at center without Chris Mihm, who is out one to two more weeks because of a sore right Achilles tendon. Turiaf will be the backup center until Bynum or Mihm returns.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...,1,3369091.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

This is horrific. That road trip begining at the end of January is gonna devour us whole. Mitch needs to start looking for a back up big.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/lakers/news/080114bynum_injury.html
hopefully Bynum works hard to rehab himself back to full health asap. I don't want to see him rush back until he's completely healthy!

That is some messed up timing, odds are we slowly drop off to a bottom seed w/ out Bynum. But it will be interesting to see who picks up some of the offensive load...my guess Kobe will be having alot more 40 pt games.

On a more positive note hopefully our bigs in Turiaf and Kwame can get more comfortable and confident playing w/ our starters while Bynum sits out(I don't expect Kwame to do much, he leveled off a while ago)


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wilmatic2 said:


> This is horrific. That road trip begining at the end of January is gonna devour us whole. Mitch needs to start looking for a back up big.


Honestly, the road trip doesn't seem that bad. Sure, it's a 9-game road trip, but let's look at who we're facing.

@ Detroit
@ Toronto
@ Washington
@ New Jersey
@ Atlanta
@ Orlando
@ Miami
@ Charlotte
@ Minnesota

There is no reason why we can't beat Washington, New Jersey, Atlanta, Miami, Charlotte and Minnesota...the three tough ones that I see are Detroit, Toronto and Orlando (who's defense lately has been terrible, so that could be very winnable).

The road trip sounds bad since it's 9 in a row, but if you look at the teams, with or without Bynum, they are games we can and SHOULD win.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

A lot of you guys seem to be forgetting that last season, with Smush as our starting PG and Bynum not doing much of anything, as well as a horrible bench, we started off to a 27-15 record healthy...

Right now, the bench is deeper, Fish is a MAJOR upgrade over Smush, and we're still pretty healthy (Radman and Sasha weren't doing much, and neither was Mihm)...we can still come out of these next two months with a very good record. You guys have to believe in this team.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I believe Basel . . . I believe


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I might believe...Im just not done venting yet


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> A lot of you guys seem to be forgetting that last season, with Smush as our starting PG and Bynum not doing much of anything, as well as a horrible bench, we started off to a 27-15 record healthy...
> 
> Right now, the bench is deeper, Fish is a MAJOR upgrade over Smush, and we're still pretty healthy (Radman and Sasha weren't doing much, and neither was Mihm)...we can still come out of these next two months with a very good record. You guys have to believe in this team.


true, very true. My concern is that we will drop from that elite status we were climbing in to more than anything, which isn't horrible..just bad timing if you consider that we are soo close to leading the west-playing winnable games,and big games against the likes of PHX especially, who we play later this week. But if we we were gonna have a big injury to a big player(kobe, bynum, fish, lamar?), better sooner than later.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> A lot of you guys seem to be forgetting that last season, with Smush as our starting PG and Bynum not doing much of anything, as well as a horrible bench, we started off to a 27-15 record healthy...
> 
> Right now, the bench is deeper, Fish is a MAJOR upgrade over Smush, and we're still pretty healthy (Radman and Sasha weren't doing much, and neither was Mihm)...we can still come out of these next two months with a very good record. You guys have to believe in this team.


That was when Lamar was averaging something like 18.5, 9.5, and 5. He and Kwame are the obvious candidates to pick up the slack, which is what worries me. Here's to hoping we can keep it together and a speedy recovery to Drew.


on another note, I really hope kobe doesn't revert back to his old, 30 FGA per game mode. Even w/o Bynum, there's still more talent on this team than last year, and we still gotta keep the ball moving.


----------



## Affirmative Action (Aug 15, 2007)

elcap15 said:


> This is like deja Vu
> 
> Luckily I do think we are in better shape to handle a setback this year. It doesnt make it any easier to swallow especially since the Lakers were playing such an elite level of basketball.


Yeah it is. Lakers cant seem to get a break. Wow.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

i knew it would be more then 4 weeks, this sucks, knee injuries are the worst


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Our season now depends on Kwame's Offense uke: uke:uke:uke:


----------



## Affirmative Action (Aug 15, 2007)

man Kwame is about to prove y'all wrong.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Affirmative Action said:


> Yeah it is. Lakers cant seem to get a break. Wow.


True that.

Just when the Lakers were starting to show signs of greatness, our second-best player goes down.

F!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we'll be alright. Bynum was a big asset but he's only a 12 and 10 guy we're gonna just have to have Odom, Walton and Kwame step it up we know Kobe will.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

That _only_ 12 and 10 guy is on the very top of reasons why the Lakers are 16-3 on their last 19.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

We'll be fine.


Im not too worried about that high seed. It would be nice to have a 50 game season and a home court advantage, but we suffered an injury from one of our brightest spot, so it is what it is. No way we can sugarcoat that and believe that we'll somehow maintain this winning pace. 



As long as they catch fire again and everyone is healthy around March just in time for the playoffs, Id be grateful. Plus playing under the radar is so much fun...sometimes.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Well, looks like you were wrong buddy...it was an injury to his kneecap.
> 
> If it's 4 weeks, we don't need to make any moves. If it's 8 weeks...it's trading time.


^ Wasn't wrong at all, his kneecap shifted. That likely means some minor cartilage damage, though they didn't say. Granted, it's not the important weight-bearing (surface) cartilage, as a subluxation normally wouldn't affect that type of cartilage, which is by far the most important. But from the sounds of the prognosis (8 weeks), and the fact that he twisted his knee and has a bone bruise there, he probably tore some lateral cartilage or even his patellar tendon. Hopefully the tears are minor and are just sprains.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

8 weeks is no joke. Weeks makes it sound good but that is two months, meaning he could be on the shelf until St. Pattie's day. There is more than likely some cartilage damage to the knee. Even sprains, which fans like to sugarcoat, often involve cartilage damage. Knee injuries are no joke the fact that he might return with just one month left in the season doesn't really bode well for us. On the bright side, we have two decent backups. Unfortunately, they have all the durability of a spare tire.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I think if Vladi comes back quickly and provides the same scoring punch he did before his funk and then injury we will be fine.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

omg, you're not saying we can rely on vladi are you?

guys we can't rely on: kwame, lamar (then he agian he does show up for some of the big games), luke, and vladi. imo this is why we're not contenders.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> before his funk and then injury we will be fine.


Sounds like a statement from a desperate man trying to overcome reality :lol: :cheers:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Sorry I'm not in the bandwagon where its cool to hate Vladi. Guess me and Phil Jackson are alone in thinking his scoring adds a dimension to this team.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Sorry I'm not in the bandwagon where its cool to hate Vladi. Guess me and Phil Jackson are alone in thinking his scoring adds a dimension to this team.


I don't hate Vlad at all. I actually want him to hurry up and get back from the injury.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> Sorry I'm not in the bandwagon where its cool to hate Vladi. Guess me and Phil Jackson are alone in thinking his scoring adds a dimension to this team.


Chill out dude...it was a joke


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

afobisme said:


> omg, you're not saying we can rely on vladi are you?
> 
> guys we can't rely on: kwame, lamar (then he agian he does show up for some of the big games), luke, and vladi. imo this is why we're not contenders.


That's not the reason the Lakers aren't contenders, because every contender has guys like that. You think Brent Barry, Michael Finley, or Oberto are reliable role players? Absolutely not. And Luke isn't unreliable, he just isn't that good.

But Vlad playing well while Bynum is out will absolutely be huge. Crit too.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Sorry I'm not in the bandwagon where its cool to hate Vladi. Guess me and Phil Jackson are alone in thinking his scoring adds a dimension to this team.


I don't hate Vlade either. I was a big time pusher of him coming here after his stretch with the Clippers.

Since he came here though, he hasn't done anything. I don't like that about him. His shooting was horrible before the injury. Last number I heard was what 3 of 26 or something miserable like that. 

If he isn't scoring, he isn't doing anything that helps the team. He isn't know for his defense, rebounding, or ability to pass. We needed a sharp shooter, and so far he hasn't delivered on anything but snow boarding accidents, and injuries.

With all that, I still hold out the belief that if we can get Vladi hot during the playoffs, he could be our secret weapon. 

If you told me we could cut him or trade him for something else right now I'd do it. But if he remains, I'm fine with that to. The only players I truly dislike are gone or expiring next year.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I don't hate Vlade either. I was a big time pusher of him coming here after his stretch with the Clippers.
> 
> Since he came here though, he hasn't done anything. I don't like that about him. His shooting was horrible before the injury. Last number I heard was what 3 of 26 or something miserable like that.
> 
> ...


Look at his numbers for the month of November and you might want to retract your statement of "since he came here though, he hasn't done anything."


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

EHL said:


> That's not the reason the Lakers aren't contenders, because every contender has guys like that. You think Brent Barry, Michael Finley, or Oberto are reliable role players? Absolutely not. And Luke isn't unreliable, he just isn't that good.
> 
> But Vlad playing well while Bynum is out will absolutely be huge. Crit too.


michael finley $3,103,000
barry $5,554,370
oberto $3,600,000


combined, they make less than lamar.

lamar - $13,524,000
kwame - $9,075,000
vlad - $5,632,200
luke - $4,000,000

that's about 32 million of our payroll for guys you can't really depend on, vs about 12 million for the spurs. not just that, but the spurs can rely on tony parker, tim duncan, and manu ginobli. brent barry btw has made many clutch shots for the team. robert horry can also be counted on for that. that 32 million in money could be spent on the "parkers and ginobili's" of the league, but it's not.

as for us, i guess we can rely on kobe.. that's it. bynum is on the rise, and hopefully he'll turn out to be consistently good. but as of now kobe's our only guy. lamar really needs to go, but i don't think our management is going to do that.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

afobisme said:


> michael finley $3,103,000
> barry $5,554,370
> oberto $3,600,000
> 
> ...


It's about time Laker fans stop expecting 12 Kobe's on their team.

Vladi is a deadly shooter who does little of anything else, has been his whole career.

Lakers didn't sign him expecting another Kobe.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

when did i expect those 4 guys to be kobe? i said reliable. those 4 aforementioned players will disappear on you at any given time during the regular season and playoffs.

vladi is a deadly shooter, but only in spurts. then he'll just disappear, hence the "reliable" part. because of the "space cadet" comments, i guess phil is expecting him to be another kobe? or is it actually because he's not consistent.. AT ALL.

lamar is supposed to be heading our fast break, penetrating against his defender, and or posting them up. he doesn't successfully do any of those things consistently.. so he's not "reliable."

luke is supposed to be a distributor, the guy who paces the team. before you become a playmaker, you need to be able to score consistently, otherwise you wouldn't be getting any respect. luke can't do neither. he often slumps with his shooting, not to mention with his turnover rates.

kwame is kwame.

how are we supposed to win when we don't have players who bring it night in and night out?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

afobisme said:


> when did i expect those 4 guys to be kobe? i said reliable. those 4 aforementioned players will disappear on you at any given time during the regular season and playoffs.
> 
> vladi is a deadly shooter, but only in spurts. then he'll just disappear, hence the "reliable" part.
> 
> ...


What do you call unreliable? Scoring 20 every night?

Is Fisher unreliable?

I would hardly call Lamar unreliable.

He's turned in the same season three years in a row. Lakers expect him to be their best rebounder, push the ball on defensive boards and distribute. Oh and hold his own defensively and score when he has a clear-out.

You are probably just too fixtated on his scoring. Some people want him to be Rashard Lewis or something, and I'm glad he's not.

Same thing with Kwame. He's an offensive liability and we should all know this. But he stands his ground well and he is literally the best center at defending pick-and-rolls I have ever seen. Generally I count on him sucking and therefore making him reliable.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> What do you call unreliable? Scoring 20 every night?
> 
> Is Fisher unreliable?
> 
> ...


fisher is unreliable, but he's reliable when it comes to leading the team.. he controls the pace and hits big shots when they count. that makes up for it.

and yeah, lamar is unreliable. he's a decent defender at best (stands with his hands up instead of trying to block shots or defend) and isn't much of a scoring threat. i'm not talking about lamar scoring, but im talking about him contributing to the team's offense. there are moments when he's obviously our best scorer on the floor, but yet he's passive (as in he won't even try to create shots for himself or the other guys on the floor). that's unreliable to me. i expect him to be more of a scorer when he's out on the floor with guys like: jordan farmar, kwame brown, trevor ariza, sasha vujacic.

kwame is the best center at defending pick and rolls? we talking about the same players? he has really bad lapses. i remember during crunch time in game 6 against phoenix in 05-06.. when tim thomas made that HUGE 3, it was because kwame didn't even hustle to get the ball. he just stood there like a peon. and nash with his pick and roll ripped him a new one that year. kwame is a good man to man defender, and that's all. he's not good at anything else, which makes him pretty bad.

if you're saying kwame is reliable because he sucks, then you're just using technicality/semantics as your base for argument.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Consistent sucking makes Kwame Brown reliable...wow...and I though I was going for the silver lining...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

afobisme said:


> michael finley $3,103,000
> barry $5,554,370
> oberto $3,600,000
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what contracts have to do with anything, especially since Kwame's contract expires this year anyway so he won't get that much from the Lakers next season. He'll get what Oberto is making. Vlad and Luke don't make much more than Finley or Barry, so that's moot as well. Plus I can add another player like Elson who makes $3M. And since LO isn't unreliable as a 3rd option, and Kobe and Bynum have been rock solid, Odom should be fine as a 3rd option and really isn't that far off guys like Manu, who despite your contention is NOT a reliable 2nd option. He shares those duties with Parker exactly because he is unreliable night-in night-out. He's a wild player who is TO-prone at times. Compare Manu's $9M a year contract and suddenly the disparity is a few million between the aforementioned Spurs and Lakers players.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

After watching this video. It looks like Bynum's injury is worse than expected. I thought Bynum will be out by maximum 8 weeks ( Pardon me, because I dont really follow this) But Vitti, stated that its 8 weeks minimum. He's also indicating that it may take more like 10-11 weeks?


http://cbs2.com/video/[email protected]


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

whats this i hear about Mitch and the radio and talks with Chris Webber?

and wouldnt MBenga be a better fit? i mean hes pretty good defensively and wouldnt the lakers rather have a defensive presence while Andrew is gone as opposed to an offensive creator whos pretty crappy on D


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

TakaraJinRoh said:


> After watching this video. It looks like Bynum's injury is worse than expected. I thought Bynum will be out by maximum 8 weeks ( Pardon me, because I dont really follow this) But Vitti, stated that its 8 weeks minimum. He's also indicating that it may take more like 10-11 weeks?
> 
> 
> http://cbs2.com/video/[email protected]


He didn't say that, he actually mentioned 4-6 weeks. Though if there is blood filling up in his knee, that isn't a good sign. But could just as easily go away quickly. Difficult to predict.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

I see, he did say that it may take 4-6 weeks for the soft tissue to heal, but the bone bruise is not easy to predict.I just overreacted when he said Bynum's swollen knee joint was probably full of blood and quickly took his words further when he stated thats why they said its a minimum of 8 weeks.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> I think if Vladi comes back quickly and provides the same scoring punch he did before his funk and then injury we will be fine.


More bad news?


http://www.hoopsworld.com/Story.asp?STORY_ID=6937


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Ideally id like to have PJ instead of Webber but either work for me.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: Breaking News: Andrew Bynum Injured?!*



Teezy said:


> u really believe that fool is bynum's friend?


i hate to quote myself but....


----------

